# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  DOMINO >>> немного халявы в наше непростое время

## vania



----------


## vania

Low Cost Ent. and Anti-crisis Production proudly present:

*DOMINO* for Free

Если в пятницу дома не сидится - приходи и веселись!

- Эрик
- Гарри
- Филинов

+ раздача клубных карт!

вход:
дамам, девушкам - бесплатно
парням - до 23:00 бесплатно, затем 30 грн.
фейс-контроль
карты действуют!


а в Баре -> http://fm1.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=10469

----------

